# Cannot play counter strike 1.6 widescreen



## Murilo Campoli (Aug 11, 2009)

I've recently installed counter strike 1.6 on my computer . when i started the game , i've went to options , and changed the video resolution to widescreen . my screen just went black and i've couldnt play or see the game. i've unninstaled cs 1.6 and installed it again , but the problem was still there . ive tried do download another counter strike 1.6 from the internet , but , nothing changed,the screen was still black. please , could you tell me how to make my counter strike back to how it was ? the only problem is in the screen , the game is working perfectly . i really wanted you guys to help me out . can you tell me , how to restore original configurations of cs 1.6 (video resolutions) so i can back to play my favourite game ? i really dont know what to do , i've tried everything to solve my problem , but nothing changed , i click on the cs 1.6 icon to play the game , and my screen become black ! im never gonna be able to install cs 1.6 on my computer ? please , help me out to change counter strike video resolution (from widescreen to how it was originally) whitout having to change it on the counter strike menu ? 

thank you very much !!

murilo


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

We do not support pirated games, thread will be closed soon.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Were did you obtain this copy?


----------



## Murilo Campoli (Aug 11, 2009)

no ! no ! ive bought counter strike 1.6 + steam , and tried to download another counter strike from the internet ! im sorry for the second part , but ive really wanted to get my counter strike back !


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

So you didn't try to reinstall using Steam? You still downloaded it from a torrent website.


----------



## Murilo Campoli (Aug 11, 2009)

ive originally BOUGHT it ! i didnt not know how to reinstall it , so ive downloaded it from the internet IN THE SECOND TIME ! please ! help me ! i dont know what to do to get my counter strike back !


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Murilo Campoli, and welcome to TSF.

Use Revo Uninstaller to remove whatever Counter-Strike 1.6 you currently have installed. Then open Steam, and check that it is not listed in your games list. If it is, right-click it and select "Delete Local Content". Then open My Computer, and navigate to where you installed Steam (usually C:\Program Files\Steam" or similar). Once in the Steam folder, go Steam Apps -> *your Steam account name*, and delete the Counter-Strike 1.6 folder if it is still there.

After all that is done, reinstall your game through Steam. If you originally bought a disc verion of CS1.6, use the disc to install it, then update it through Steam. If you did not buy a disc, you will need to download it _through Steam_. Do not use any illegally-obtained copy. Once it is all going again, run the game and see if it works.

Before trying to change the graphics settings again, tell us a bit about your computer. What video card do you have, and more importantly, what is the brand and model of your monitor (screen)? If you don't know what your video card is, you can download Everest (link in my signature), and use it to find out. We need to check that your hardware supports the changes you're trying to make.


----------

